# Como probar la corriente de salida de un transformador



## Nadiazul (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola me mandaron a construir un transformador, de 120 entrada y 18-18 volts rms de salida...

Ya los construí pero mi problema es que me pidieron q de salida tenga de 5 a 6 amperios y no se como hacerle para probar eso...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Cargale a la salida (Sobre los 36VCA) 3 lamparas de automovil de 12V 75W en serie.
Eso te dara un consumo de 6,25A.


Edit:
Si con esta carga el transformador mantiene la tension de salida mas o menos igual que sin carga y durante un 1H , el transformador es bueno.

Si sale humo antes de llegar a la hora es un transformador "Difunto"


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola Nadiazul:

Como calculaste las vueltas de tu transformador y que calibre de alambres usaste en los bobinados primario y secundario.
Cual es la seccion del nucleo que has usado?

Felicitaciones por construirlo tu mismo(a)

Saludos.


----------



## Nadiazul (Feb 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cargale a la salida (Sobre los 36VCA) 3 lamparas de automovil de 12V 75W en serie.
> Eso te dara un consumo de 6,25A.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola muchas gracias por todo, a la final fui al laboratorio de circuitos y probe cuanta corriente pasaba variando la medida de un reóstato y comprobe que en verdad me dan mis 5 amperios y da para mas... q alivio...
Muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Nadiazul (Feb 8, 2008)

Jorge Guzman dijo:
			
		

> Hola Nadiazul:
> 
> Como calculaste las vueltas de tu transformador y que calibre de alambres usaste en los bobinados primario y secundario.
> Cual es la seccion del nucleo que has usado?
> ...



Bueno salieron 427 vueltas del primario del calibre 20 y 50 del segundo devanado de calibre 15.
El área del nucleo es 16 cm2.

Me puedes decir como calcular el voltaje de entrada-salida y corriente de salida a partir de esos datos? 

De corazón, quisiera las formulas de calculo de transformadores para el informe que tengo q realizar.

Otro dato importante es que la máquina bobinadora marcaba una vuelta cuando en realidad se había dado una vuelta y un poco más (1.8) por eso multiplique 1.8*237 vueltas q dio en realidad.

porfa si pueden ayudenme


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola.
Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## caporal (Jun 4, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cargale a la salida (Sobre los 36VCA) 3 lamparas de automovil de 12V 75W en serie.
> Eso te dara un consumo de 6,25A.
> 
> 
> ...



gracias por tu enseñanza


----------

